# Amplificador y subwoofer automovil



## electroconico (Ene 26, 2016)

Hola Amigos!

Quiero incorporar un subwoofer y me gustaria saber su opinión de esta pareja.

-Amplificador keenwood KAC-5001ps

500W@2Ω
300W@4Ω​
-Subwoofer pioneer ts-311d4
400W rms doble bobina 4Ω ( 2Ω y 8Ω) lo conectaria en 2Ω​
saludos!


----------

